# How To Write Contracts For Breeding Hedgehogs



## RacingHedgehogs (Aug 7, 2014)

So, we sold a hedgehog to a woman and her daughter a few months ago. So, within the last week, she sent us a picture of her hedgehog's litter. The hedgehog was not 6 months yet, and had we known, we could have taught her and provided her with a better hedgie for breeding. 

So with this, it forced my to write .pdf file explaining that if you breed, let us know so we can get you a bigger hedgehog, and for education. 


If something were to happened to your hedgehog while she was having the litter and you bred her too early, we won't sell you another one and we will let other breeders know about this, making it harder for you to get another hedgie.

So, our question is, can you to write a contract like that without sounding like a snob? If so, how?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think you may have to sound a bit like a snob. 
Your basic purchasing contract should probably spell out something indicating that the buyer is aware that breeding hedgehogs at an early age, prior to 6 months, is potentially damaging to the hedgehog and any potential offspring. 
Racing Hedgehogs is willing to assist in breeding and will provide X, Y and Z if they are informed of the buyers desire to breed a Racing Hedgehogs hedgehog. But the hedgehog in question will need to be past a certain age and the buyer will have to prove that certain requirements for a healthy breeding environment are in place. 
If the buyer refuses to breed under these circumstances, Racing Hedgehogs reserves to right to inform all other local beeders, petstores, and HWS of the buyers unethical breeding practices. 
You could also just have a contract drawn indicating that you do not condone unlicensed breeding with your hedgehogs. 
I bought Sebastian at a petstore. Before I knew. I mean, I had heard, but I didn’t *know*. Jason looked at me last night and said, “I wonder if they put Sebastian in with the boys knowing what would happen to increase their stock”
I shudder at the thought. Just… that poor little girl. She couldn’t have been more than 5 months, tops; most likely less than 4, more than 3. That we had any survivors at all is amazing.
It's funny (sick), when we called the pet store to complain, they said we could bring all the hoglets back to the store. Seriously.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

RacingHedgehogs - I would not be turned off by a contract like that if I had to sign one to get a hedgehog. I would not think you were snobby at all and I would gladly sign it. The people who think you are snobby or rude don't need a hedgehog IMO.

Grace - ARE KIDDING ME?!? They said you could bring the hoglets back? :twisted: I hate people somedays. Right now, my local pet store has a girl and a boy together and when I tried to tell them that she could get pregnant and have babies they told me she was too young...


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep, seriously. I was so fricken angry. In case you didn't notice, all Sebastians babes are right here as safe and sound and healthy as I can make them. I consider them rescues. They all would have been devoured if she had littered there.


----------



## RacingHedgehogs (Aug 7, 2014)

Here is my contract:


Racing Hedgehogs' Contract


To get on the waiting list:

Due to people backing out of buying a hedgehog after we told them we have a litter, and they can
choose their baby, we are now requiring a $5 non-refundable deposit to get on our waiting list. Its
unfair for people to place themselves on the waiting list, and not bother to even respond to us for us and
the people who will go through with buying a hedgehog. The $5 will go to the cost of the hedgehog.

Choosing a baby hedgehog:

If you find a baby you like that is available, we will require $45 dollars to resevere the baby. This will
also go towards the cost of the baby hedgehog. As for pickup, the balance is to be paid then.

If you decide to breed for baby hedgehog:

Please let us know as Racing Hedgehogs is willing to assist in breeding and will provide education
about breeding and a hedgehog suitable for breeding. if they are informed of the buyers desire to breed
a Racing Hedgehogs hedgehog. But the hedgehog in question will need to be past a certain age and the
buyer will have to prove that certain requirements for a healthy breeding environment are in place.
If the buyer refuses to breed under these circumstances, Racing Hedgehogs reserves to right to inform
all other local beeders, petstores, and HWS of the buyers unethical breeding practices.
You could also just have a contract drawn indicating that you do not condone unlicensed breeding with
your hedgehogs.

To show you have read this:

Please print this up and sighed this in pen to show us you understand.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I would run it through a spell check and get a couple of other sets of eyes on it to ensure it conveys exactly what you want to convey before submitting it publicly. But the basics are covered and I get the meaning.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

RacingHedgehogs said:


> If you decide to breed for baby hedgehog:
> 
> Please let us know as Racing Hedgehogs is willing to assist in breeding and will provide education
> about breeding and a hedgehog suitable for breeding. if they are informed of the buyers desire to breed
> ...


First off, this is just my personal opinion from a outsider looking in.

The first sentence of the breeding part makes it sound like your willing to help anyone breed( there's some dummy's out there). I would maybe say something along the lines of, "we carefully screen potential breeders and are willing to mentor if we feel confident you are able." (That's only a example)

The first part also says "if you decide to breed..." 
I don't think they should just decide to breed and do so with that hedgehog, in that short period of time. I say, if they decide to breed then you can sell them a breeding quality hedgehog. So you know they are breeding your best possible bloodline.

This is my personal outlook at things 

Ps I can't believe that person sent pics of her litter and the poor girl wasn't old enough to breed  makes me sick..


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My breeder has pretty good information on her website, Millermeade Farms-Critter Connection. When I bought my Nara from her 4 years ago, she required a deposit to make the appointment to pick out your hedgie. Also the "non-breeding stock" hedgies were not as expensive, but she seems to have gotten away from that--she probably has pedigrees back farther now.
I don't remember now, but I think I signed something about not breeding her--she was just going to be a pet.

That makes me so sad/angry that the little one was bred so early. You don't even know the hedgie's personality by then. 

I've said it before, I don't think you should even THINK about breeding until you have had at least one hedgehog for it's entire life.
ML


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

OMGosh! Gail D. Is awesome, right? After calling vets and breeders she is who I was able to get in contact with when Sebastian littered. She was helpful and informative and honest through the whole process. Even though I called her out of nowhere at like 8am her time about a pet store hog. She stayed available to us for as long as we needed her.


----------

